# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Thử nghiệm độ bền của kính Gorilla Glass 4 trên ZenFone 2 Laser ZE500KL

## duythangtmv

Mới đây một người dùng tải lên trang video nổi tiếng Youtube một đoạn clip thử nghiệm độ bền của kính Gorilla Glass 4 được tích hợp trên sản phẩm ZenFone 2 Laser ZE500KL, sản phẩm được đặt trên một chiếc cân điện tử để đo lực nhấn. Dao trong bài là loại dao đa năng chuyên dụng khi đi dã ngoại rất bén và cứng. Hình ảnh được ghép lại từ phần mềm PhotoCollage có sẵn trong máy.



_Hình ảnh được ghép lại từ phần mềm PhotoCollage có sẵn trong máy._​
*Video:*


https://www.youtube.com/embed/R7PJOixG-hY​
*Nếu thấy thú vị hãy thử ở chính ZenFone 2 Laser của bạn.*

----------

